
On the equivalence of modalities in machine learning - nicholast
https://medium.com/@_NicT_/a-toddler-learns-to-speak-cdae422fe365
======
nicholast
Hi there. I previously posted an essay on machine learning in this forum, this
essay is an expansion of some of the discussions from that earlier post, with
a closing science fiction section as a fun creative experiment.

